# Best 10 count travel humidor?



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Just what it says, who makes the best 10 count travel humidor? Cigar Caddy, Xikar, or another brand, also best prices. Going to Vegas in January and would like to take some smokes. Largest would be perhaps a couple of Mag 50s or Anejo 55s plus some Corona sized Boli's etc. Also what for humidification. Thanks, CraigJS


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can use the 15 ct cigar caddy and just throw a boveda pack in it. I really like my cigar caddy plus it's pretty much indestructible lol.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I also have a CigarCaddy...that will deffinently keep them from being crushed. I agree with Rock and throw a boveda in there.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a xikar(basically a cigar caddy) with a cigar mechanic humi tube in it. Also swap out with a tube of HF beads ever once in a while. If you get some pretty big RG cigars it almost feels like you are smashing them in the bottom layer. 2 layers of five cigars. Took mine to Orlando in Aug and it did great.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

You think the 15 would be better than the 10 count? Or do you suggest the 15 for more room for the Boveda? As far as capacity, 10 cigars would most likely be more than enough for me to smoke..


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the Cigar Caddy as well, 15 count is perfect with a Boveda pack in it. I say the 15 count because it actually is hard to fill it with 15 cigars because of the different sizes.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> Just what it says, who makes the best 10 count travel humidor? Cigar Caddy, Xikar, or another brand, also best prices. Going to Vegas in January and would like to take some smokes. Largest would be perhaps a couple of Mag 50s or Anejo 55s plus some Corona sized Boli's etc. Also what for humidification. Thanks, CraigJS


Cigar Caddy, Xikar, Herf-a-dor.... all of them are made by the same company. Don't pay more for a name.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the Don Salvatore Travel Humidor and really like it.

Here's a link to an old thread with some photos.

It's well-constructed, and lined with actual Spanish cedar, not a veneer.

It's been on CigarMonster.com a couple of times recently for $20, shipped. You can probably snag one at the next Friday afternoon Mega Mashup. If you're in a hurry, you can find it at Famous-Smoke.com (at a higher price).


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Any problems opening them after flying?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends but I have all the herf a dor type, but when I did a search this one leather type just gorgeous but was only available in smaller sizes like up to a ten count. I think if you search google you will find all varieties but this one would be mine if I needed one that size.

Damn I wish I could remember the name it was a well known name and about $70 for the ten count it had a pouch for a lighter and cutter as well.

Shit I'll look and see if I can find it again.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

marked said:


> Cigar Caddy, Xikar, Herf-a-dor.... all of them are made by the same company. Don't pay more for a name.


I agree... My B&M slaps their own sticker over the cigar caddy sticker and sells em that way.

BTW... Just get the 15ct they aren't that much more... Prices jump when you go to the 50 or 100ct.... besides with the 15 you will have a bit more of overflow room for you humidor...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I say get the 15ct if you want to carry 10 sticks, really tough to fit in as many as advertised.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

aroma said:


> I have the Don Salvatore Travel Humidor and really like it.
> 
> Here's a link to an old thread with some photos.
> 
> ...


That thing is sweet, if i see it on monster i'm deffiantly getting one.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I couldn't find the exact one i saw but here are some similar, sorry got tired of google

Travel Humidors


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Agree with the cigar caddy
10-15,,,,,best protection available and since the seal is airtight, it can go a week with NO Humidification devise,

If I am going over a week, I use a Tube of beads....


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> That thing is sweet, if i see it on monster i'm deffiantly getting one.


I saw it last week and hesitated

Hopefully it comes up again


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a 10 and 15 Cigar Caddy and have never had problems opening them after flights. You may hear a faint "whoosh", but they open just fine.

BV



CraigJS said:


> Any problems opening them after flying?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

After so much trial and error, I have found the 15 count cigar caddy to be just about perfect,,,,,for nine cigars. 
I have learned to never use the enclosed puck. Too inconsistent. 
Bottom row, I put my five largest cigars. Middle row, four cigars and one drymistat tube. Depending on size of cigars, might fit an extra small one or two. 
Top row, I keep two cutters, two lighters, and a caliber 3 hygrometer. 
Thats my setup, and has proven to be excellent, in all types of weather. Rh, stays between 64 and 70, and cigars stay perfect. 

Much regards Jerry


----------

